

Navy warship accidentally fires torpedo at nuclear dockyard - hkphooey
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/industry/defence/10697895/Navy-warship-accidentally-fires-torpedo-at-nuclear-dockyard.html

======
zaroth
"During a training exercise, an inert Test Variant Torpedo unexpectedly
jettisoned onto the wharf." Jettisoned indeed!

Reminds me of the time I brought a model rocket to school to launch during
lunch time (try doing that nowadays) and set it off inside by accident. The
best part was when the engine burn finished and backfired to deploy the chute,
the body popped loose from the nose cone, which was embedded about 3 inches
into a ceiling tile, and the rocket sat dangling from the ceiling, with me
just staring up at it in awe.

I imagine the look of shock on my face at that moment pretty much matched the
guy sitting in front of the firing control station on the HMS Argyll.

This was the good old days, when you could set off a rocket inside your 3rd
grade classroom and not even be sent to the principal's office.

